# Iowa Opener



## coyotenewbie (Dec 26, 2007)

Iowa Pheasant season opens this Saturday. My dog is doing awesome this year. I took him out yesterday for the Pheasants Forever Youth hunt and he done great. I am looking forward to a great season for my dog. It won't be as good of a season for me since the bird count is down. We are experiencing a 76 percent loss this year in the county I live. But hopefully I will have some pics come Saturday.

Anyone else hunting Iowa this year??


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I will be down around Spirit Lake in mid November. In the past there have been reports of lower numbers of birds in certain years, in my opinion all that does is weed out the suckers and result in less hunters.

I absolutely love the approach Iowa takes to maintaining quality habitat compared to Minnesota. To me it is a night and day type of difference.

Happy hunting.


----------

